# 55 Gallon Community build



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Well,
Some of you follow my 72 bowfront build. I'm transferring that stock to this tank and making the 72 a RR FOWLR. MTS has hit. 

Just a refresh on what is in the tank:
1 DG
6 assorted platies (trying to rehome to reduce bio load)
7 Harlequin Rasboras
5 Rainbows
3 Peppered Cories
4 Cardinal Tetras
1 Ghost Shrimp

Jungle Val
Rotala
Anacharis
Anubias Nana
Amazon Sword
Java Fern

I do believe I'm going to dirt the bottom of this tank with organic potting soil. PFS on top of that. We'll see how dirty it gets.

I've cleaned it and water tested it. I just finished painting the back glass. 


Untitled by iadubber, on Flickr


Untitled by iadubber, on Flickr

Just a temporary spot until our basement is finished in the spring then it will go down in my office and photography studio. 

Equipment:
FluVal 405
Hydor 300


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

good luck on the new builds lol, cant wait to see what you do with em next


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

loooking good so far Chad, nice paint job on the back


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck with the new setup.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with the masses,looking good!


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks, not much really going on yet. Hoping to grab some organic potting soil this week if I can find it anywhere. 

I do plan to do this in-wall eventually. I am finishing our basement as we speak and I just need to modify one wall in my office to make it work. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't believe I just spent $40 for black sand. Just because I hated the PFS so much. 

Should have my fish over to this tank on Friday.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Here she is filled up, two heaters, and my old bio wheel circulating. Hoping it's up to temp by Friday night. Makeshift light. 


Untitled by iadubber, on Flickr

I need to find somewhere to get lids for it.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

looking good so far. I like the black sand.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah, I hope I like it better than the PFS i had prior. The heater, filter, and light are just temp. I'll move all that stuff from my other tank into this one as soon as it heats up.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Where/what is that black sand? $40 bucks for what appears to be ~ 100lbs of sand is a good price. 

I like the 2 tonned stand.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Where/what is that black sand? $40 bucks for what appears to be ~ 100lbs of sand is a good price.
> 
> I like the 2 tonned stand.


Just black aquarium sand at Petco. 40 pounds


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's with the stock in it. 

Platies are going to a friend tomorrow to reduce the stocking level to where I like it. 


IMG_0713 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0718 by iadubber, on Flickr

oops my Java Fern is taking off on it's own, came loose from the driftwood


IMG_0719 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0722 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0725 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0728 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0732 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0736 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice job on your tank. The black is sharp. You should be very proud to call this a show tank.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

My rainbows and DG have been neglected with my FOWLR build. 


IMG_0949 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0948 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0947 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0991 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1010 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Picked up some cheap extension tubes for my camera since I didn't have a macro lens. These work pretty good!

Used my Canon 5D, canon 85mm 1.8 lens manally set to f/4, and the 28mm extension tube. Used a flash on top of the glass canopy shooting in a 1/8th power on cactus V4s to trigger it. 


IMG_1044 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1038 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1037 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1035 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1020 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1018 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I love your tanks, they come out so well!


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Got 5 Black neon tetras in QT for this tank. Petco had a 5 for 5 sale so I grabbed them while I was grabbing salt for my FOWLR.


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

Petco had a sale on small fish 5 for $5 so I grabbed 5 Black Neon Tetras to join my Cardinals. They are in QT now.


IMG_1072 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1070 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1064 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1059 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## iadubber (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a catastrophe last week with my DIY co2 setup. The bottle tipped over and I didn't know until the next day. Not sure if one of the kids were in the stand or what.

Makes me wish I went with pressurized. 

I lost all my tetras, dg, and one boesmani rainbow. The water is finally starting to clear after putting on my Emperor 400 with four carbon inserts and too many to count PWCs. It's been a long week for this tank.


----------



## lovebettas (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks for all the info and he great pictures.Great looking tank!


----------

